# Tony Fisher's World's Largest Rubik's Cube!



## Tony Fisher (Feb 12, 2016)

No tricks, no jokes, no April Fools, nothing pseudo. My 100% genuine fully functional 1.56m / 5 feet 1 inch Rubik's Cube.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Holy cow.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow! That's insanely huge! Ever attempted to scramble and solve it?


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 12, 2016)

I like the 'half brights'


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 12, 2016)

Whoa. That's a bit too much.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 12, 2016)

That's amazing but what on earth are you going to do with it?


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 12, 2016)

And 3rd reason: Because why not?

But seriously this is insane. Like what


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 12, 2016)

That thing is massive!


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Feb 12, 2016)

In this case, knowing an efficient sequence to make a checkerboard pattern _saves your back_! Algorithm move efficiency has more applications than just for the sake of fewest moves and/or speed!

By the way, I love your neighborhood. What a dream!

Also, your voice is perfect for making professional documentary narrations!


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Christopher Mowla said:


> In this case, knowing an efficient sequence to make a checkerboard pattern _saves your back_! Algorithm move efficiency has more applications than just for the sake of fewest moves and/or speed!
> 
> By the way, I love your neighborhood. What a dream!
> 
> Also, your voice is perfect for making professional documentary narrations!


I think the most common alg for checkerboard is optimal?


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 12, 2016)

*Tony Fisher's WORLD'S LARGEST RUBIK'S CUBE !!!*

That thing is so cool! I hope you get the Guinness World Record for it. Thanks for posting this. You make the cubing community so much fun with your exciting puzzles and inventions!



guysensei1 said:


> I think the most common alg for checkerboard is optimal?



It is. If you were to fully scramble this cube, then you may want to solve that state fewest moves style before executing it on the big cube, though  I think that's what Chris is referring to.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 12, 2016)

Which WCA regulation prevents you from using this in official solves?


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 12, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Which WCA regulation prevents you from using this in official solves?



I'm pretty sure no solving station can accommodate such a big cube.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 12, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Which WCA regulation prevents you from using this in official solves?


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/guidelines.html#3a+


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 12, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/guidelines.html#3a+



LOL they would let you bring that to a comp? That's hilarious.


----------



## starcuber (Feb 12, 2016)

am i hallucinating ?

if not

that really awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 12, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> LOL they would let you bring that to a comp? That's hilarious.


This is not a "reasonable" size, and good luck finding a delegate willing to let you use this thing for official solves at a comp, get someone willing to scramble it, find a big enough cube cover and table/space. It would be funny to see Tony try to use this cube at an official comp though lol.


----------



## Kudz (Feb 12, 2016)

So some ppl use big cubes for feet...


----------



## Cale S (Feb 12, 2016)

Kudz said:


> So some ppl use big cubes for feet...



I would like to do a feet solve on this cube


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 12, 2016)

This would be a sick mystery event at a comp.

Just picture it, after the main events are over, you assembled into teams.
Suddenly you go into another room and there are giant cubes that need to be solved.
First team to solve gets a prize!

That would be legendary!


----------



## SenorJuan (Feb 12, 2016)

Is this the cube that was solved by robot in under 1 second?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 12, 2016)

Very cool! Hope you get the official WR for you hard work.



Sajwo said:


> you could hide a body inside



It weighs more than I do, so maybe Tony has already thought of this. Have any rival puzzle builders went missing recently under mysterious circumstances?


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Feb 12, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> l 1.56m / 5 feet 1 inch Rubik's Cube.



lol thats taller than me.............im lonely halp me


----------



## CubePro (Feb 13, 2016)

LOL @ that title xD SOOOOO CHEESSSYYY
2 words: Ama Zing
BTW can it corner cut better than a Yuxin 3x3? If not, it is useless because I was thinking of making it my main. RLY


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Feb 13, 2016)

Holy crap, that's amazing Tony


----------



## NeilH (Feb 13, 2016)

This is my new OH main!


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 13, 2016)

how long did he spend stickering it...


----------



## bcube (Feb 15, 2016)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Also, your voice is perfect for making professional documentary narrations!



Not as much as your voice in my opinion 

Imagine how a Pocket cube made by Tony would look like . Either hundreds/thousands of them would fit into a pocket or none


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 15, 2016)

can i use this cube in comp btw


----------



## G2013 (Feb 15, 2016)

Will I ever see a cube so big that one needs a ladder to scramble it?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 16, 2016)

New video up. The puzzle now works a bit better.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 16, 2016)

Love it! Thanks for the second video!


----------



## ch_ts (Feb 17, 2016)

Amazing! What material did you build the cubies from? Do you have photos of the inner mechanism?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 23, 2016)

lol blindfolded would be so hard


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 23, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> lol blindfolded would be so hard



ughhhhh M2 -_-


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 23, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> ughhhhh M2 -_-


Lol I thinks corners would be harder cuz u would have to do y perm 7 times


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 23, 2016)

Blindfold would be physically possible, I don't think OH or feet would be.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 23, 2016)

You'd have time to work out your comms on the fly. OP would be a nightmare.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 23, 2016)

Feet looks like the most awkward thing ever.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 24, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> Blindfold would be physically possible, I don't think OH or feet would be.



*eye of the tiger starts playing*


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 24, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> Blindfold would be physically possible, I don't think OH or feet would be.



*pictures guy running around a massive cube trying to identify stickers and turn the sides*

Imagine trying to do OP with this. You'd probably have to do some sort of speedBLD or BLDFMC it or do pure comms for the whole thing.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 24, 2016)

I want to try to do a solve on that and see how many hours it takes me.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## pjk (Mar 4, 2016)

Haha, Tony, this is great. I really enjoyed watching those videos.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 13, 2016)

The record is now official. The confirmed size is 1.57m and the record is "Largest Rubik's Cube".


----------



## SenorJuan (Apr 13, 2016)

"Some cubers they use Vaseline, and some of them use lard.
But Tony uses axle-grease because his cube's so hard."

Keep up the good work, Tony.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 15, 2016)

Now it's official I thought I should finally scramble it. I will certainly do a solving a side video but I am not sure about the whole thing. My solution takes about 200 moves and I don't know if the cube (or me) would survive that. In addition it's very hard for me to keep track of my moves since most are muscle memory. I would have to write each down just before making them using colour notation. 
The video also includes general updates.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 19, 2016)

It was not my intention to reveal how I made it for many more months. However due to reasons beyond my control I am revealing it now in my construction video.


----------



## Sion (Apr 19, 2016)

I wonder what's next: a giant 3x3 void? A giant square one? A giant skewb? The world may never know!


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 19, 2016)

Sion said:


> I wonder what's next: a giant 3x3 void? A giant square one? A giant skewb? The world may never know!


Giant Squan? Sounds like a dream come true for YouCubing.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 19, 2016)

I already made a Giant Skewb though not quite as big (I don't get how the quotes work on this layout).


----------



## stoic (Apr 19, 2016)

Cool video, Tony.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 23, 2016)

Since this is a speedsolving forum I thought I'd better speedsolve it.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 23, 2016)

Are you actually in the guinness' world records book?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 24, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Are you actually in the guinness' world records book?


No it's far too soon for that. Naturally I am hoping for the 2017 edition though.


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 8, 2016)

As the record holder I am able to get additional certificates. I thought a collector might like one so I have added one to my current auctions- http://shop.ebay.com/tonyfisher/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340 . This is the text from the auction- 
"This auction is for one official Guinness certificate for my Largest Rubik's Cube in the world. As stated in the video (sorry about the sound quality) as the record holder I am able to order extra certificates. They are not copies, they are actual certificates on the same type of paper with the silver embossed stamp. Each one comes in a specially sealed blue Guinness cardboard envelope. Obviously I would never sell my own but I thought other twisty puzzles fans might like one too. 
At present the certificate is in it's sealed Guinness envelope. The winner of the auction should tell me which of these three options they prefer-
1. I send the certificate unopened and unchecked in it's sealed blue envelope. 
2. I open the envelope, check the certificate for errors, sign it and put it back in the blue envelope to send.
3. I open the envelope, check the certificate for errors and send it unsigned in the blue envelope".


----------

